# South Carolina Pier Fishing



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello all,

I grew up surf and pier fishing in Southeast NC and have recently moved to the Midlands. I was wondering what piers offer the most variety of fish caught (including those from live bait king rigs)? Which piers are best for Kings/Spanish/ Cobia/Tarpon/Large Sharks? One would think that the Myrtle Beach area fishing would be very similar to the Southeast NC. I found the SCDMF website with the pier listings and I call the coastal piers every once and a while, but maybe folks on here would know more. So, can anyone direct me to the best SC piers? Thanks everyone and good luck fishing!

David


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I have only fished out of Folly Pier. There is a multitude of fish out there, like the ones you named. There are a lot of guys that fish out of the piers up by Myrtle, and I'm sure they'll chime in fairly soon. I can only imagine that they're similar to the ones you probably have fished up near Wilmington. Geography changes once you pass the Santee River Delta.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

geez, that's like asking redhead, blonde, or.....

I like apache personally. Nice black drum, spanish and whiting, flunder bite there. Hell when things are good they are good.

The true "pier" guys on here will be able to pin point what pier has the most kings on it though. I know that springmaid has some structure off the end of it.

Cherry grove does well with the Kings too. Apache had that huge arpon on it last year, caught by an angler on here.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Ocean Crest on Oak Island pretty much has the best overall fishing from king rigs to bottom rigs.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep, I've heard OCP has some of the best pier fishing in the Carolinas. Does anyone have any updated pier reports? My friend and I are thinking of going out on the pier Thursday night through Friday. I haven't found any piers that allow shark fishing, does anyone know if there are any piers that allow shark fishing at night, besides Kure Beach Pier? Thanks.

David


----------



## 97WAHOO (Sep 1, 2005)

You can shark fish off Ocean Crest Pier at night. No chumming allowed, but I've heard stories of several big toothy critters being hooked.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks 97Wahoo, I'll check Ocean Crest out for sure now! I've got a new 9/0 and I can't wait to hear it scream!


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is the web page for Ocean Crest pier

http://www.oceancrestpier.net/


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Folly Beach Pier*

Does anyone know the typical catch on Folly Beach Pier, just off Charleston? Anything worth taking live bait rods or is it mainly smaller bottom fishing/plugging? Thanks in advance!

David


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Folly does have the mixed bag of fish caught off of there. There is a section on the end of the pier that is designated for kingfishing only. I have seem some guys out there with their anchor line set up, but have never seen them pull one in. They do report that people catch them and also put the length and weight, but I haven't seen anyone pull one in personally. I haven't been out there in a while b/c of the heat.

I definitely catch a lot of sharks out there. A lot of the smaller ones are atlantic sharpnose and baby blacktips. I've seen some larger blacktips come up and know that people have caught some hammerheads out towards the north end of Folly Beach.


----------

